# Athearn sd70m decoder choice



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a first run Athearn SD70/75m that I want to add DCC to. My plan is a non sound DCC decoder so that I can mu it with a second (same) unit I did up with Tsunami sound. My question is, which simple (inexpensive) decoder could I add and what protection (resistors) would I need to add for the existing Athearn bulbs or is there a better decoder choice (ie TCS A6x) that has built in protection for the lighting.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, another question I have on this engine. It has a Buhler can motor, is that stock for the earlier Gensis Sd70 or has this been upgraded (ebay purchase)

Also how would it compare to the newer Genesis motor?

Craig


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Use a Soundtraxx non sound decoder. Sean(NIMT) has them.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Soundtraxx Sound and non sound decoders can be speed matched, that's very important to keep everything running smoothly!
I don't think it was stock, but odder things have happened. The 2 motors are what I would call comparable in quality.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Sean, I have about 1/2 dozen of those soundtrax ones I bought off you. Would they require Resistors for the stock Athearn lighting?

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I use 1K resistors for those bulbs, you can go as low as 560 Ohms.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Athearn's original light bulbs are notorious for being short lived anyway.Why not switch to LED's in the process?


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Well these look like they were an after market kit in this thing (actually things, I am doing 2 additional SD75i's) I seem to have lost my mind though, I have not been able to get an led to light up on any new install for my last 3 engines.

I am using the soundtrax Mc2h104at decoders, I thought there might be some magic to these that I don't under stand as I have tried 3 in a row and no lights. But then I tried a used Tcs a6x and no lights there either. Have trimmed and cut up several resistors and LEDs too in case that's my issue. 

Driving me nuts!

Craig


----------

